

Cold Calling Is Dead, Thanks To LinkedIn - simonp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kenkrogue/2013/08/09/cold-calling-is-dead-thanks-to-linkedin/

======
nakedrobot2
This sounds like paid PR.

At least paid PR is not dead thanks to LinkedIn :)

But seriously - LinkedIn is a viral spam machine, worse than Facebook in many
respects except for the fact that it's not a legitimate communication medium
as FB is.

Cold calling will always have its place. If it were dead, it's not because of
LinkedIn.

~~~
nickpersico
This article is awful. Paid PR indeed. Cold calling is still the most
effective way in terms of cost and effort to convert prospects to customers.

It just takes practice, willingness to get better, and a positive attitude
while doing it.

------
joonix
This was the most poorly written "article" I've ever read.

------
MisterBastahrd
I'll have to let all my friends making $150k+ a year in the recruiting
industry know that they've been going to an imaginary job and making imaginary
money.

